# كل شئ عن الخنزير .. وهل هو قذر وديوث؟



## copticshiko (27 مايو 2009)

*خلال مهزلة حرب الخنازير إمتلأت كل مواقع الإنترنت (بما فيها التعليقات فى مدونتى) وكافة وسائل الإعلام بالكثير من التعبيرات والإتهامات العنصرية لتحقير الخنزير ومربيه وآكلى لحمه ، بالإضافة للأسئلة التى تتراوح بين إستنكارية وإستفهامية حوله ، وقد عكفت على دراسة هذا الموضوع طيلة الثلاثة اسابيع الماضية بشكل هادئ ، وخرجت بهذه الدراسة المتواضعة عن كل شئ يخص الخنزير والإتهامات الموجة إليه وإلى مستهلكى لحمه ، وقد صغتها فى هيئة سؤال وإجابة.

ما هو الخنزير ؟

الخنزير هو مخلوق من مخلوقات الله الذى ترك بصمة ابداعه الفريد فى كل خليقته ، و علمياً هو 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





حيوان ثديى فقارى من ذوات الاربع ، يوجد منه البرى والمستأنس ، ويمتاز بقوة صحته ومقاومته للأمراض ، قصير الارجل خشن الشعر ، سمين ، يميز مظهره انفه الاسطوانى المدبب الذى يساعده على نبش التربة بحثاً عن الطعام . وهو حيوان كثير النسل مثل الأرنب. 

الخنزير محرم فى كل الأديان السماوية فكيف تاكلونه؟

تحرم اليهودية لحم الخنزير بالفعل لكنها لا تحرمه وحده بل ايضاً من ضمن ما تحرم :

- لحم الجمل والارنب. 

- لحم الرخويات البحرية مثل الحبارى والكالمارى والسبيط بالاضافة لأم الخلول وما شابهها. 

- لحم القشريات البحرية مثل الإستاكوزا والجمبرى والكابوريا. 

- لحم النسور والصقور والعقاب والحداءة والغراب والنعام والبوم والبجع واللقلق والكركى والببغاء والهدهد والخفاش. 

- لحم إبن عرس والفئران والضب والحرباء والعظايا والسحالى.

ولم تورد اليهودية سبباً معيناً لهذا التحريم ، ومع ذلك فلم يؤلف اليهود الاساطير حول هذه الاطعمة ليبرروا تحريمها أو للتشهير بمن يأكلونها، يكفى ان الله قال ليطيعوا.

أما المسيحية فقد رفعت التحريم عن كل الاطعمة كمبدأ عام غير خاص بلحم الخنزير ، فقد جاء المسيح ليعيش الناس بروح الشريعة لا بحرفها فقد غرق اليهود فى الحرفية وإبتعدوا عن الروحانية ، ولنقراْ سوياً هذه الأيات لتعليم المسيح من إنجيل متى الإصحاح الرابع عشر:

10 ثُمَّ دَعَا الْجَمْعَ وَقَالَ لَهُمُ: «اسْمَعُوا وَافْهَمُوا.11 لَيْسَ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ، بَلْ مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ هذَا يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ».12 حِينَئِذٍ تَقَدَّمَ تَلاَمِيذُهُ وَقَالُوالَهُ: «أَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ الْفَرِّيسِيِّينَ لَمَّا سَمِعُوا الْقَوْلَ نَفَرُوا؟»13 فَأَجَابَ وَقَالَ: «كُلُّ غَرْسٍ لَمْ يَغْرِسْهُ أَبِي السَّمَاوِيُّ يُقْلَعُ.14 اُتْرُكُوهُمْ. هُمْ عُمْيَانٌ قَادَةُ عُمْيَانٍ. وَإِنْ كَانَ أَعْمَى يَقُودُ أَعْمَى يَسْقُطَانِ كِلاَهُمَا فِي حُفْرَةٍ».15 فَأَِجَابَ بُطْرُسُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «فَسِّرْ لَنَا هذَا الْمَثَلَ».16 فَقَالَ يَسُوعُ: «هَلْ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا حَتَّى الآنَ غَيْرُ فَاهِمِينَ؟17 أَلاَ تَفْهَمُونَ بَعْدُ أَنَّ كُلَّ مَا يَدْخُلُ الْفَمَ يَمْضِي إِلَى الْجَوْفِ وَيَنْدَفِعُ إِلَى الْمَخْرَجِ؟18 وَأَمَّا مَا يَخْرُجُ مِنَ الْفَمِ فَمِنَ الْقَلْب يَصْدُرُ، وَذَاكَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ،19 لأَنْ مِنَ الْقَلْب تَخْرُجُ أَفْكَارٌ شِرِّيرَةٌ: قَتْلٌ، زِنىً، فِسْقٌ، سِرْقَةٌ، شَهَادَةُ زُورٍ، تَجْدِيفٌ.20 هذِهِ هِيَ الَّتِي تُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ. وَأَمَّا الأَ كْلُ بِأَيْدٍ غَيْرِ مَغْسُولَةٍ فَلاَ يُنَجِّسُ الإِنْسَانَ»

والمعنى واضح فقد تصادم المسيح مع الفريسسين (وهم أشد الطوائف اليهودية تزمتاً وتطرفاً) عندما اعلن عن تعليمه بعدم نجاسة الطعام ، بل حتى تلاميذه لم يفهموا تعليمه عن عدم تنجيس الطعام للإنسان فبسط لهم الموضوع واوضح لهم ان الطعام مجرد غذاء للجسد لكن ما ينجس الإنسان حقاً هو الشرور والخطايا التى تخرج من قلبه لا من معدته.

وهذه هى نظرة المسيحية ببساطة للخنزير ، فهو مجرد حيوان كباقى الحيوانات لا يوجد عليه حظر معين كما لا توجد له ميزة خاصة. وفى يومنا الحاضر يأكل المسيحيون بكل طوائفهم لحم الخنزير بلا غضاضة ولا تحرمه سوى طائفة “السبتيين الإدفنتست” الأمريكية ، والتى تعتبر خليطاً بين المسيحية واليهودية لذلك لا يعتبرها عموم المسيحيين كنيسة مسيحية بل إن إسمهم “السبتيين” مشتق من تقديسهم ليوم السبت وهو تقليد يهودى!

أما الإسلام فقد حرمه تحريماً صريحاً بعدة آيات قرآنية من ضمنها:

(إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) سورة البقرة الآية 173

ومثله مثل اليهودية لم يورد سبباً لهذا التحريم وإن ظهر على ايدى الفقهاء والكتاب طيلة عمر الإسلام المئات من الإجتهادات والتخمينات لتبرير هذا التحريم.

كيف تأكلونه وقد اثبتت الابحاث العلمية لعلماء عرب وأجانب أن لحم الخنزير مضر صحياً للأنسان ؟

خلال بحثى لم أجد أى بحث علمى يؤكد هذا الإدعاء ، وعلى من يردد هذا الكلام ان يأتينى ببرهانه ، والبرهان يعنى اسم الباحث كاملاً باللغة الإنجليزية ، إسم جامعته ، عنوان البحث ، تاريخه ورابط لملخصه إن أمكن ، أما الابحاث العربية او الإسلامية فى هذا المجال فأعتذر مقدماً عن عدم الإعتداد بها ليس فقط لإنخفاض مستوى البحث العلمى لديهم بل لعدم موضوعيتهم فى هذا الموضوع بالذات ، فاولى قواعد البحث العلمى هى ان يدخل الباحث لبحثه بدون اى استنتاجات مسبقة وان تخرج نتائج البحث من واقع دراسته، وهو ما لا يحدث للأسف مع الباحث المسلم فى هذا الموضوع على وجه الخصوص . فهو يدخل الى بحثه وهو يحمل الحكم مسبقاً على لحم الخنزير بأنه ضار ونجس وبالتالى يكون كل بحثه منصباً على إيجاد ما يبرر هذا التحريم وليس بحث وجود الضرر من عدمه كما يفترض بالبحث العلمى ، فالإدانة المسبقة موجودة لكنها تبحث فقط عن حيثيات .

وحتى لو سلمنا (جدلاً فقط) بوجود ابحاث غربية تقر بضرر لحوم الخنزير (وهو لم أقابله)، فستجد حتماً ما يقابلها من ابحاث عن فائدتها ، فكل يوم يكتشف العلماء فى الغرب اضرار وفوائد لنفس النوع من الطعام أو الشراب ( كتجربة عملية ابحث فى جوجل عن كلمة فوائد الشيكولاته ، ثم ابحث عن كلمة أضرار الشيكولاته او اى صنف آخر من الطعام او الشراب)، ولو كان لحم الخنازير مضر صحياً لكانت الحكومات الغربية اول من اعدمت الخنازير، واوقفت تداولها وسنت التشريعات التى تمنع تربيتها والإتجار بها ، ونحن جميعاً نذكر عدد قطعان الأبقار التى لم تترد الحكومة البريطانية فى إعدامها عندما ظهر فيها مرض جنون البقر رغم الخسائر التى قدرت بمليارات الدولارات. وعملية سحب الجبنة الموتزاريلا الإيطالية وإعدامها منذ اشهر قليلة بعد أن اكتشف أنه تم صنع بعضها باستخدام حليب الجاموس الملوث بمادة الديوكسين المسببة للسرطان. لأن الإعدام الكامل للمنتجات الغذائية عند ظهور اى أحتمال فى إضرارها بصحة المستهلكين هو إجراء بديهى فى الغرب مهما كانت الخسارة المادية.

بل حتى بعيداً عن الحكومات فإن الانسان الغربى شديد الإهتمام بصحته ، فهو يسعى وراء الطعام الصحى ويمارس التمارين الرياضية بإنتظام ، ويجرى كشوف دورية على جسده بشكل دائم وغيرها من صور الإهتمام بالصحة، فهل لو وجد ان الخنزير مضر له صحياً فهل سيتردد فى الإمتناع عنه؟ 

كما توجد جمعيات حماية المستهلك فى أميركا والدول الاوربية وهى غيلان حقيقة ترعب منتجى كافة السلع ، فهى تمتلك معاملها الخاصة التى تحلل فيها عينات من كل المنتجات والمواد الغذائية وتنشر نتائجها على الملأ من خلال الصحف والانترنت ، وهى لا تحابى احد وتمول بالكامل من تبرعات شعبية ، لذا فأى نقد سلبى توجهه لاحد الشركات معناه خراب بيتها ومقاطعة المستهلكين لمنتجاتها ، ومع ذلك لم تذكر اى من هذه الجمعيات فى يوم من الايام ان للحم الخنزير اى ضرر صحى.

كيف تأكلون هذا الحيوان القذر الذى يتغذى على القمامة والمخلفات ؟

ليس شرطاً أن يتغذى الخنزير على مخلفات الطعام بل يمكن تربيته على الأعلاف المعتادة ، لكن السؤال هو هل الخنزير هو الحيوان الوحيد الذى يأكل من القمامة ؟ الاجابة بالقطع لا لأن الخنزير من فئة الحيوانات (الكانسة) اى التى تأكل كل ما يقابلها وهى تشترك فى ذلك مع الخراف والماعز والابقار وسائر انواع الدواجن التى تأكل من القمامة ومنظرها وهى ترعى وسط القمامة منظر معتاد لمن يعيشون فى الريف والمناطق الشعبية فهل لحمها هى ايضاً يسبب الامراض ويحمل كل ما يوصف به لحم الخنزير!!!






خنازير تاكل من القمامة ..عادى مش كده !





خراف تاكل قمامة !





ثور يأكل قمامة !





خيول تأكل قمامة !





ماعز تاكل قمامة !





أبقار ترعى فى القمامة !





ثور يأكل من القمامة!





أبقار وخنازير تأكل من نفس كوم القمامة !!





بط واوز وماعز يأكل من المخلفات والـ....!!





جمال تاكل من القمامة ! قارنها احدهم بالخنازير وقال انها حيوانات عفيفة النفس !!





خراف تاكل من القمامة !





أبقار وجاموس ترعى فى القمامة !​
كذلك فقد تعودنا جميعاً كمصريين على تربية الطيور المنزلية ( بط – أوز – دجاج- ديوك رومية) والتى تتغذى فى الاساس على قمامتنا وفضلات طعامنا ( عيش مبلول ، طبيخ بايت ، شوية فاصوليا بصلصة ميضرش، قشر خيار وماله ، بطاطس بدمعة ما تقولش لأ ) وفى النهاية نأكلها او نبيعها ونعلن بفخر انها تربية “بيتى” مش مزارع يعنى بتأكل زبالة متكلفة .. مش علف وكلام فارغ من ده !! فهل جميعها  طيور قذرة مقززة !

ثم انه حتى الفواكه والخضروات يجرى تسميد اراضيها بفضلات الحيوانات (الروث) لتمتص منها ما يلزمها من عناصر ولتدخل هذه العناصر فى تركيبها دون ان يوثر ذلك على طعمها أو فائدتها. فهل تريد ايضاً الكف عن اكلها لأجل ذلك ؟؟

ألا تخافون على رجولتكم ، إن ذكر الخنزير مخلوق بارد ديوث لا يعرف الغيرة !! تعاشر انثاه من قبل ذكور الخنازير الاخرى دون أن يتحرك أو تشتعل حميته ، وتنتقل هذه الصفة القبيحة (الدياثة ) لمن يأكله من الرجال !!

الحقيقة أنه اكثر التبريرات إستفزازاً وسخافة فهو إدعاء خيالى انتجه شخص مهرج بدون اى اساس علمى أو منطقى ، لذا فإن من يرددون هذا الادعاء عليهم ان يجيبوا على مجموعة من الاسئلة أولاً :

هل يواجد زواج فى عالم الحيوان ؟! وارجوهم ان يحددون لى اسماء تلك الحيوانات التى تثور وتتحرك حميتها عندما يعاشر اناثها ذكور اخرى من نفس الزريبة أمامها !!

هل تفعلها الابقار او الخراف او الماعز او الجاموس !! لقد إعتاد الريفيين منا على مشاهدة “تعشير” الماشية من أجل تكاثرها ويتم هذا الجماع أمام باقى الذكور والإناث فى القطيع أو الزريبة دون ان تحرك ساكناً ، فهل جميعها حيوانات ديوثة عديمة النخوة ؟؟!!

يا سادة هذه كائنات غير عاقلة لاتعرف التمييز أو الغيرة ولا تخضع لسلوكيات البشر ومقاييسهم الأخلاقية لهذا تدعى بهائم !!ولهذا يوصف الاشخاص غير المتحكمين فى غرائزهم الجنسية من بنى البشر بأنهم اصحاب ميول بهيمية !! 

ثم هل تتواجد الصفات الذهنية والسلوكية فى مخ الكائن الحى ، ام فى كل اعضاء جسده من لحوم وعضلات ومفاصل !!! وهل تظل الأفكار والسلوكيات عالقة بمخه بعد إنتهاء حياته !!!

والاهم هل تنتقل الصفات السلوكية والعقلية والنفسية الخاصة بالحيوان إلى الانسان الذى يأكل لحمه ، وإذا كانت اجابتكم بنعم فهل تنتقل ايضا صفات الابقار والخراف والماعز وسائر أنواع البهائم الى من يأكل لحومها من البشر !!!

بل حتى هل تنتقل هذه الصفات السلوكية لأى حيون الى حيوان أخر عندما يلتهمه !! فمثلاً هى تنتقل صفات الوداعة والإستكانة من الغزال للاسد إذا أكل لحمه !! وهل تنتقل صفات الحمل إلى الذئب بعد أن يفترسه !! 

ثم أن كل أطياف البشر منذ فجر البشرية حتى اليوم يأكلون لحم الخنزير ولو كان هذا الإدعاء صحيح لكان نتيجته أن لا يوجد شئ أسمه الغيرة او جرائم الشرف التى قد تصل لحد القتل لدى معظم شعوب العالم وهو بالطبع شئ غير صحيح.

لا يوجد سبب مذكور فى القرآن والسنة لتحريم لحم الخنزير ، فهل لو كان للحم الخنزير هذا التاثير الأخلاقى الخطير على المسلم إذا اكل لحمه (الإصابة  بالدياثة) اما كان من الأولى ان يرد ذكر ذلك فى القرآن او السنة النبوية ليعرف المسلمين مدى خطورته على اخلاقهم وسلوكياتهم إذا تناولوه!!

بل إن الإسلام يسمح بأكل لحم الخنزير فى حالة الضرورة:

(قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّماً عَلَى طَاعِمٍ يَطْعَمُهُ إِلَّا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَماً مَسْفُوحاً أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقاً أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) سورة الأنعام الآية 145  

(إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) سورة النحل الآية 5

ولو نظرنا للموضوع كله نظرة ايمانية بحتة فأيهما اكثر تقوى ان يطيع المؤمن ربه حباً واحتراما له أم أن يطيعه كى يحصل على فائدة مادية !!

لذلك فقد إستهل أ.د. عبد الفتاح إدريس فى موقع إسلام اون لاين شرحه لسبب حرمة لحم الخنزير بالتالى ” الأصل أن المسلم يطيع الله فيما أمر، وينتهي عما نهى عنه ، سواء أظهرت حكمته سبحانه في ذلك أم لم تظهر” ، وذلك لعلم سيادته التمام بأن أى أسباب طبية او صحية قد يبرر بها البعض هذا التحريم تظل مجرد إجتهادات بدون أى سند من القرآن أو السنة أو الحديث.

حتى بعيدا عن التحريم انه حيوان مقزز ومقرف الشكل؟

اولاً شكل الخنزير هو من خلق الله وإبداعه ، وأنت اذا عبت على الخلقة تكون قد عبت على الخالق ، ولكل حيوان الخلقة التى تساعده على عيش حياته بالطريقة التى ارادها الله له ، إما نظرتك للخنزير بأنه مقرف ومقزز فهو شئ مرتبط بالثقافة المتوارثة فى مجتمعك ، فهو حيوان محرم فى الشريعة الإسلامية ونسج حوله طول التاريخ الإسلامى ملايين الخرافات والاساطير والإتهامات لتبرر هذا التحريم (الذى لم يرد سبب لتحريمه فى القرآن والسنة ) وبالتالى فمن الطبيعى جدا ان تكون نفسك مليئة بهذا الإشمئزاز تجاه هذا الحيوان وانت فى الحقيقة معذور فى ذلك فهو امر ورثته وتشبعت به من ثقافة أصبحت تعتبر الخنزير رمزاً للنجاسة والدنائة والقذارة ، ولو كانت البقرة مثلاً هى المحرمة فى الإسلام  بدلاً من الخنزير لكنت الآن تشمئز من شكلها ووصفها وصورتها وتقارن منظرها الضخم البشع بالمنظر الجميل للخنزير !!! وصوتها القبيح العالى بصوته العذب الخفيض !!!!

يا أخوة المسألة نسبية .. 

ما كل هذه الضجة على الخنازير وما هى اهمية الخنازير للبشر ؟

- هى مصدر هام من مصادر البروتين فى غذاء كل شعوب العالم ما عدا اليهود والمسلمين.

- يجرى عليها التجارب الطبية التى تفيد نتائجها البشرية كلها سواء كانت جراحات أو أدوية جديدة ، فهى من اهم حيونات التجارب. 

- يستخرج منها الأنسولين الحيوانى اللازم لحياة ملايين البشر من مرضى السكر. 

- يستخرج من امعائها خيوط الجراحة الطبية التى لا تستغنى عنها البشرية فى كل الجراحات الصغرى أو الكبرى. 

- يأخذ منها صمامات القلب لتزرع لمن يحتاجها من مرضى القلب ، ويجرى حالياً دراسات وتجارب لزراعة اعضاء أخرى لحل مشكلة المتبرعين. 

ما الذى نستفيده فى مصر من تربية الخنازير ؟

- توفر فرص عمل للقائمين بمهن التربية والذبح والجزارة والنقل وتصنيع منتجات اللحوم والبيع ، بدلأ من أضافتهم لتعداد العاطلين فى مصر بما يخلقه ذلك من مصائب.

- تقوم بدور بيئى حيوى هام فى التخلص من مئات الاطنان يومياً من الفضلات العضوية ( بقايا الطعام فى المخلفات المنزلية ، مخلفات أسواق الخضروات ، مخلفات المطاعم ومحلات الاطعمة مثل الفول والكشرى و محلات عصير القصب) ويتم ذلك بشكل طبيعى لا يضر البيئة بدلاً من حرقها أو تركها لتتعفن وتسبب أمراض وأوبئة ، خاصة مع غياب اى آلية قومية للتعامل مع هذه الفضلات العضوية وتدويرها بشكل صحى ، إنظرا للسحابة السوداء وما تفعله فى مصر منذ سنوات والتى نتجت عن حرق واحد فقط من اصناف المخلفات العضوية وهو قش الأرز. وهو فى ذلك مثله مثل طائر ابو قردان صديق الفلاح ، فيمكننا إذن ان نسمى الخنزير بصديق الزبال ، بل صديق المجتمع كله.

- هى ماشية رخيصة التربية فلا تكلف الدولة زراعة برسيم على حساب محاصيل حيوية كالقمح ولا تحتاج لإستيراد أعلاف خاصة بها.

- تربيتها محلياً توفر جزء من الدخل القومى المصرى بدلاً من إستيرادها للمواطنين المسيحيين وللمنشأت السياحية من فنادق وقرى.

- تساعد على خفض اسعار باقى انواع اللحوم كبديل لها ، فغيابها يؤدى بديهياً لأن يتم تعويضها بزيادة إستهلاك أنواع اللحوم الاخرى المتاحة مما يزيد من الطلب عليها ورفع أسعارها على جميع المصريين.

- تعد مصدر للدخل القومى المصرى فمربيها يقومون بتصديرها للعديد من الدول الافريقية بالإضافة لبعض لدول الخليج (لإستهلاك الجاليات الاجنبية والسائحين).

لكن نحن بلد إسلامية لا يجب ان تربى فيها الخنازير ؟

موضوع ان مصر بلد إسلامى فيه كلام كثير يمكن ان يقال لكنه ليس موضوعى هنا ، لذلك ففى هذه النقطة سأشير الى شئ واحد فقط وهو ان إحترام العادات الغذائية لاى فئة من فئات المجتمع حتى لو كانت اقلية هو جزء من حقوقها الإنسانية ، لذلك فإن إجبار الاقباط على التنازل عن تربية الخنازير وتناول لحومها هو إضطهاد إقتصادى وغذائى يوازى إجبار المسلمين فى البلاد الغربية على إغلاق مشروعات وشركات اللحوم المذبوحة حسب الشريعة الإسلامية  (الاطعمة الحلال) ورفعها بقوة القانون من قائمة الاطعمة المسموح بها فى هذه البلاد بأى زريعة كانت.

وتاريخياً فمنذ ان احتل العرب مصر ورغم كل الإضطهادات والويلات التى حدثت للاقباط لم تنقطع تربية الخنازير رغم تحريم الاسلام لها ، لأنه مع ذلك تم إعتبارها مالاً مقوماً لدى المسيحيين (أى له قيمته لديهم حتى لو لم يكن لديه قيمة لدى المسلمين). ولعل هذا وحده كافى ليوضح حجم الإضطهاد الذى يعيشه الاقباط فى مصر اليوم.*

منقول من مـــدونـــة بـــــصــــــــــــــراحــــــــة 

أرجو التثبيت


----------



## victoire (27 مايو 2009)

ماذا تقول في الرسالة التي وجهها البابا شنودة الثالث بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية في مصر الي المسيحين و التي تفيد عدم اكل لحم الخنزير ، نظرا لوجود مخاطر صحية في أكل لحمه؟؟؟


----------



## Strident (27 مايو 2009)

موضوع أكتر من رائع يا شيكو....

شكراً ليك و يا ريت الكل يقرا و يتنور!

أما فيكتوار...
فمع احترامي، لكنك تفسرين ديننا على مزاجك انت!

و هو لا يناقش حرمة أكله...إنما يتكلم عن هيستيريا قتلهم و إفناءهم، و الحجج التي تتخيلونها لتحريمه...يا رب تدركي الفرق...
يعني هو لا يعترض على امتناعك عن أكله، و إنما على:
- تلصيق أضرار غريبة و بصورة غير علمية لتبرير التحريم...و يرجى توثيق كلامك كما قال شيكو...لأنني ممكن اجيبلك ليستة أطول من أضرار لحم البقر و لحم المعيز و موثقة أكثر بكثير من التوثيق اللي عملتيه...

- السعي لإفناء جنس من خليقة الله، و التربص بقتلهم (يعني مش مشكلة ان انتوا ماتاكلوهمش، لكن مصيبة انكم تبقوا عايزين تقتلوا جنس خلقه ربنا

يا خوفي لبعد كده كل دين يشوف إيه نجس عنده، و يحاول يقتل الجنس ده!!!


لينكات لمواقع محترمة جداً بأضرار اللحوم...و يا ريت بقى اللي خايفين على صحتهم أوي و عشان كده مابياكلوش الخنازير، يقروها كويس:

http://www.google.com.eg/search?rlz=1C1CHMA_enEG323EG323&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=Dangers+Of+Meat

بالهنا و الشفا كل الفيروسات الغير خنزيرية!!


يعني أكلكم صحي اكتر من الناس في أمريكا و أوروبا و كندا و أستراليا؟!
يا عالم كفايكو ضحك على نفسكو بقى...


----------



## copticshiko (27 مايو 2009)

كل الاضرار الصحية الى حططيتها كوبى بيست يا فكتوريا مجرد تألبف وكلام مرسل عبيط مالهوش اى دليل ولا حجة وكل موجود بالنص فى كل المواقع والمنتديات الاسلامية ، فين المرجع العلمى الاصلى زى ما موجود فى المدونة ؟

أما بالنسبة لراى قداسة البابا فى الموضوع ده فهو تصريح سياسى للدفاع عن اولاده ، وتفويت فرصة تحميل الاقباط لذنب انفلوانزا الخنازير لو انتشرت فى مصر لا قدر الله.

اشمعنى بتمسكوا اوى فى كلام قداسة البابا وتعملوه لبانة فى بقكوا لما يكون على الخنازير ولا اسرائيل (يعنى لما ييجى على هواكم ) ولما يتكلم على استبعاد الاقباط من الوظايف العامة وعرقلة بنا وترميم الكنايس وإستقصاد الطلبة الاقباط فى الجامعة، وغيره كتير من صور التمميز ضدنا، تعملوا ودن من طين وودن من عجين.وولا كانه قال حاجة


----------



## copticshiko (27 مايو 2009)

وكمان يا ريت ما تتكلميش على حاجة مش درساها كويس وسيبك من عقلية الكوبى بيست دى ، لان المسيحية لا تحرم المواد لكنها تحرم الخطية ، فهى مثلاً لا تحرم الكحول كمادة قد استخدم لأغراض نافعة لكنها تحرم السكر الذى يسببه الكحول ، و موقفها من لحم الخنزير هو ما وضحته المقالة.


----------



## copticshiko (27 مايو 2009)

جونى اهلا بيك ومتشكر جداً لرد الجميل المثمر ، وفعلا الكاتب واضح ان معندوش مشكلة مع اى دين والى بيحرمه لكن مشكلته مع الافترا على الى بياكلوا حاجة دين غيرهم حرمها و الاساءة لسمعتهم بإدعائات ساذجة وغير معقولة ، وعلى القسوة الناس والابادة ضد حيوانات ضعيفة لمجرد انهم ما بيكلوهاش


----------



## GogoRagheb (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا كوبتك لموضوعك

والخنزير ليس محرم

وما هو مفهوم الشيء المحرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



 الاجابة : الشىء المحرم هو كل مايبعد الانسان عن الله
مثل الخمور وكل ما يغيب العقل

ولكن ما الذى يجعل لحم الخنازير محرم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اهل الخنازير تجعل الانسان لا تصلى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ام انها تجعله لا يتوازن وبالتالى يرتكب الاخطاء ؟

لكل شىء سبب

ما يحرمه الله وما يحلله
يكون بسبب
وليس هو كلام انزل

وان كان الخنزير يضر بالانسان من جهة صحته

فاللحوم منها ما هو مفيد ومنها ما هو ضار

والسجائر مضرة
ولكنها ليست محرمة
بل هى غير مستحبه

فلا يوجد نص كتابى يحرم السجائر

وشكرا كوبتك لموضوعك​


----------



## BITAR (27 مايو 2009)

*جميل جدا*
*ولاكن مكانه الطبيعى *
*الثقافى والعلمى*​


----------



## maria123 (27 مايو 2009)

موضوعك رائع كتير
فعلا الاوربية بهتمو بجسمن كتير ولو شافو الخنزير بيضر كان ابتعدو عنو


----------



## kalimooo (27 مايو 2009)

شكرا للموضوع  والمعلومات


----------



## white rose (28 مايو 2009)

*موضوع هايل يا كوبتيك

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## وليم تل (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا اخى
على الموضوع الرائع
ودمت بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 مايو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## SALVATION (1 يونيو 2009)

_لو الحيوانات ديه كلها اتحرمت علشان بتتغذا على القمامة يبقى مش هنلاقى حيوان يصلح للاستخدام الادمى_
_موضوع متكامل_
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## besho55 (1 يونيو 2009)

بجد موضوع رائع ومتكامل ومنسق ....................... الخ

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## Rosetta (1 يونيو 2009)

*مشكوووووووووور اخي على المعلومة 

مع اني ما عمري جربت و اكلت لحم خنزير و ما اعتقد اني رح اكله في المستقبل​*


----------



## كوك (1 يونيو 2009)

_*شكرا جداعلى المعلومه *_

*يا كوبتيك* 
*وربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## لي شربل (1 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع كتيييييييييير متميز خيي 
الرب يبارك تعبك 
أنا بحب المنتجات يا اللي مصنعة من الخنزير 
وكتير هي شهية 
ومشان مذبحة الخنازير وقتلهن بالجير الحي 
ع يد برابرة العصر الحديث 
وحفاظا ع حقوق هيدي الكائنات الرائعة يا اللي خلقهن الله
رح اختار هيدا الموضوع واعطيه صوتي بالمسابقة .
الرب يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الحلوة كتيييير .*​


----------



## الياس السرياني (1 يونيو 2009)

موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب قبطي
أتمنى أن يتثبت وأن يبقى مفتوح 
الرب يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا كوبتك لموضوعك
> 
> والخنزير ليس محرم
> 
> ...



متشكر جدا لردك القيم يا جوجو  ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

*


bitar قال:



جميل جدا
ولاكن مكانه الطبيعى 
الثقافى والعلمى​

أنقر للتوسيع...


متشكر جداً يا ادمن على نقل الموضوع وآسف لانى حطيته فى مكان غير مناسب*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

maria123 قال:


> موضوعك رائع كتير
> فعلا الاوربية بهتمو بجسمن كتير ولو شافو الخنزير بيضر كان ابتعدو عنو



*فعلاً يا مريم معاكى حق وشكراً لردك*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكرا للموضوع  والمعلومات



*العفو يا ادمن كليمو لا شكر على واجب*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *موضوع هايل يا كوبتيك
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



*وايت روز متشكر جداً لمحبتك ربنا يباركك*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا اخى
> على الموضوع الرائع
> ودمت بود​



*وليم تل متشكر جداً لرد وتحيتك الرقيقة*


----------



## Kerya_Layson (2 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع اكثر من ممتاز صرحتا هو من افضل الموضوعات الى قرئتها من دخولى المنتدى
المسيح يبارك حياتك 
واحب اضيف شىء من الجهه الاسلاميه
الخنزير محرم عند الاخوة المسلمين ومحرم ايضا
هو محرم بسبب الايه التى تقول 
(إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) سورة البقرة الآية 173

لاكننا نجده محلل فى ايه اخرى

سورة المائدة الآية 5 الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ

وهذا يدل على ان من طعام اهل الكتاب الخنازير فيجب على كل مسلم العمل بهذه الايه ان ياكل ما ياكلون اهل الكتاب

وهنا نجد التناقض والاختلاف فتارتا يقول ان كل طعام اهل الكتاب محلل وتاره اخرى يحرم من طعام اهل الكتاب  وعجبى
الحقيقه موضوع اعدام الخنازير بالطريقه المقززه دى يدل على تواطء الحكومه المصريه والعمل بالشريعه الاسلاميه
فى مجلس الشعب عند مناقشه امر اعدام الخنازير
من تقدم بالطلب هو عضو اخوانى ملتحى 
وتقدم فى فور سمعه عن انفلوانزا الخنازير بدون اى دراسه مسبقه مع العلم ان وزاره الصحه العالميه اقرت بان الفيرس المعدى لا ينتقل من الخنزير للانسان على عكس ما قالته وزارها لصحه فى مصر 
وهنا نسأل
هل وزاره الصحه بمصر لديها الخبرات والكفائات التى تحكم بها لحكم مناقض لما جاء بمنظمه الصحه العالمييييييه وعجبى ياحكومه مصر

ثانيا:عند تقديم الطلب للمناقشه رايت الحلقه وكاد المجلس الموقر (مجلش الشعب) كادوا الاخوان المسلمون يرفعون ارجعهم مع ايديهم الاثنين تايدا بهذا الحكم ومسانده للموافقه عليه
ولان الموقر رئيس المجلس راى الاصرار على الاخوان بشده وافق على اعدام الخنازير بلا اى سبب
وصمه عار عليكى ياحكومه مصر
كان لابد من المنظمات القبطيه فى الخارج انها ترفع قضيه ضد الحكومه المصريه التى تصدر حكم ضد الاقليات مع العلم ان غالبيه العاملين فى هذا المجال من المسيحين

اما عن تصريح سيدنا البابا 
فالبابا قال انه اذا وجد طريقه لمعالجه هذا الامر بطريقه صحيحه لا تضر احد فلا مانع
وقال ان غالبيه المسيحين لا ياكلون لحوم الخنازير ودا كلام صحيح انا عن نفسى ما اكلتها الا تقريبا مره اكلت سندويتش مورتديلا ههههههه المهم

اذا البابا لم يوافق على قتل الخنازير واعدامها لاكن الطريقه المثلى التى لا تضر احد
لاكن خيانه الدوله فى هذا الامر يدل على مدى الحقد والاضطهاد الدينى
ما مصير من يعملون فى هذا المجال؟؟؟؟؟ كيف يتقوتون؟؟؟؟؟؟
وما زنب مئات الالاف من الخنازيرر؟؟؟؟؟؟
هل لو وفرتم المجهود الذى بذلتونه ياوزاره الصحه فى قتل الخنازير ما كان كافى لاستثمار هذه الاموال فى معالجتهم ونقل المزارع خارج المناطق السكنيه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طبعا لا يهم الدول ما كلو على حساب المواطن المسكين المهم هو تطبيق كلام الات والعزى

عندى ما اقوله كتيرررر جدا لاكن السكوت افضل من فش الغل على صفحات المنتدى
الله يرحمنا من الغباء الاسلامىl
مضوعك ممتاز حبيبى كوبتك الرب يعوض تعب محبتك_


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على المعلومات
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



العفو يا كوكو لا شكر على واجب ، ربنا يباركك


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _لو الحيوانات ديه كلها اتحرمت علشان بتتغذا على القمامة يبقى مش هنلاقى حيوان يصلح للاستخدام الادمى_
> _موضوع متكامل_
> _تسلم ايدك_
> _يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


*
عندك حق يا تونى  لا دا كمان فى الموضوع ملحوظة مهمة وهى ان النباتات كمان بتتغذى على فضلات الحيوانات ، يعنى مش هناكل حاجة ابداً   
الناس دى مش قادرة تفهم يعنى ايه دورة الحياة ..

ومتشكر جداً لذوقك*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

besho55 قال:


> بجد موضوع رائع ومتكامل ومنسق ....................... الخ
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك



*متشكر لذوقك يا بيشو ربنا يباركك*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مشكوووووووووور اخي على المعلومة
> 
> مع اني ما عمري جربت و اكلت لحم خنزير و ما اعتقد اني رح اكله في المستقبل​*



*العفو يا ريد روز ، ربنا يباركك ، طبعا حقك تأكلى لحم الخنزير او لأ الأكل اذواق ، لكن اهم حاجة ان الناس تعرف الحقيقة وتبطل تردد خرافات عمرهم ما فكروا فيها بالعقل*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*شكرا جداعلى المعلومه *_
> 
> *يا كوبتيك*
> *وربنا يبارك حياتك*​



*ربنا يخليك يا كوك متشكر لمحبتك جداً*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *موضوع كتيييييييييير متميز خيي
> الرب يبارك تعبك
> أنا بحب المنتجات يا اللي مصنعة من الخنزير
> وكتير هي شهية
> ...



*لي شربل شكراً لردك وانا كمان بحب منجات لحوم الخنزير ، خصوصاً الريش المشوية  

ومتشكر جداً لتصويتك وذوقك الكبير

ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> موضوع رائع أخي الحبيب قبطي
> أتمنى أن يتثبت وأن يبقى مفتوح
> الرب يبارك فيك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


*
متشكر جداً يا الياس على محبتك وتقديرك 

وبالنسبة لمقترحاتك فأنا بأضم صوتى لصوتك  *


----------



## copticshiko (2 يونيو 2009)

kawkab_albaryia قال:


> _موضوع اكثر من ممتاز صرحتا هو من افضل الموضوعات الى قرئتها من دخولى المنتدى
> المسيح يبارك حياتك
> واحب اضيف شىء من الجهه الاسلاميه
> الخنزير محرم عند الاخوة المسلمين ومحرم ايضا
> ...



*شكراً لمشاركتك القيمة وردك الممتاز يا كوكب البرية
ورأى ان فش الغل احسن من السكوت بكتير *


----------



## kalimooo (31 أكتوبر 2010)

mo'men
طبعاً سأمسح مشاركاتك

ليس لانه ممنوع ان تبدي رأيك

انما القسم ليس للجدال الروحي

انه قسم للثقافة والعلوم

فلو اردت هناك اقسام لهكذا حوارات لو حبيت

اعمل كوبي للي عايزه واطرحه في تلك الاقسام..


----------



## Kiril (31 يناير 2013)

Nutrition of Pork
The fat in pork is tran-fat free and mostly mono-and poly-unsaturated, so trimmed pork is suitable for even cholesterol-lowering or healthy heart diets. Pork has a high mineral content of Phosphorus, Selenium, Sodium, Zinc, Potassium and Copper. The two minerals which are present in good quantities are Iron and Magnesium, while Calcium and Mangnese are found in traces only. Pork is highly enriched with Vitamin B6, Vitamin B12, Thiamin, Niacin, Riboflavin and Pantothenic Acid. Some quantities of Vitamin A and Vitamin E are found in very small amounts. Calorific value of Pork is 458.0 per 100 gm.

The vitamin B1  in pork is in high quantity. Vitamin B1 is vital for growth and repair of muscles and nerve tissues, useful for carbohydrates ****bolism as well.
The presence of vitamin Riboflavin helps in maintaining skin and health problems. It repairs damaged tissues and extracts energy from food.
Vitamin B6 present in pork meat helps in ****bolism of fats, proteins and carbohydrates and keeps proper functioning of the nervous system.
Pork meat help in producing red blood cells in the body.
Iron in pork enhances production of energy and iron from meat is easily absorbed by the body.
The meat helps keep bones in good shape and builds strong bones, teeth and keeps a check on the body energy levels.
Zinc present in pork boosts the immune system and improves body resistance against numerous diseases.
Pork is a good source of protein and amino acids as is vital for people interested in bodybuilding.
t is good for skin, eyes, nervous system, bones and mental performance. Intake of Pork also ensures better immunity to body due to presence of essential antioxidants.

Pork can be healthy for you and may help you lose weight when included in your diet & exercise plan. To help you lose weight in a healthy balanced way and keep it off, see the Fitho weight loss diet plan, designed by dieticians and experts, now available for Rs 799.


----------



## Strident (31 يناير 2013)

اوروبا وامريكا بياكلوه عادي...

مليار وربع صيني بياكلوه ومن اكﻻتهم المفضلة....

والناس صحتها زي الفل!


إعﻻم الهجص بتاعنا بيحاول يضحك ع الناس بس عشان الفضيحة طبعاً


على فكرة طعمه حلو جداً


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2013)

شكرا للموضوع الجميل 
الرب يباركك


----------

